# Lautsprecher Links u. Rechts vertauschen



## raid (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

es heißt ja es gibt keine dummen Fragen, deswegen leg ich einfach mal los 
Mein Setup sieht folgendermaßen aus: 
Mein Schreibtisch steht direkt vor meinem Bett und zum Spielen und Musik hören sitze ich auf meinem Stuhl vorm Schreibtisch.
Wenn ich aber einen Film gucke, lege ich mich ins Bett und dreh den Monitor einmal um 180 Grad. Jetzt ist ja quasi der linke und rechte Kanal der Lautsprecher vertauscht. 
Kann man das ganze per einfachem Knopfdruck, bzw. als Shortcut so einstellen dass der linke und rechte Kanal getauscht wird?
Oder hab ich einfach nur einen Denkfehler und das ganze ist komplett egal? 

please no roast, ich hab keine Ahnung von der Materie


----------



## JackA (6. Januar 2017)

Mei Mono wärs egal, bei Stereo nicht.
Wüsste nicht, dass man sowas mit einem Knopfdruck realisieren kan.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2017)

Wie wäre es einfach mit Lautsprecher umstellen?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Januar 2017)

Sollte gehen ....zumindest bei Chrome kann ich es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raid (6. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mit Lautsprecher umstellen?



Ist nicht auf die schnelle gemacht, weil ich die Kabel festgemacht und versteckt habe


----------



## raid (6. Januar 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Sollte gehen ....zumindest bei Chrome kann ich es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre ja schonmal super! Werde ich wenn ich zu Hause bin direkt mal ausprobieren


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2017)

Theoretisch müsste so etwas ja auch über den Audiotreiber machbar sein.


----------

